# Elon Musk trolls Jeff Bezos, calling him a copycat after Amazon acquires self-driving-car startup Zoox



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-jeff-bezos-copy-cat-amazon-acquired-zoox-2020-6
Zoox's vehicles are designed for ride-hailing, unlike Tesla's, which are designed to go directly to customers.

Tesla and Zoox have traded jabs before. Musk said in 2019 that by mid-2020, his company's self-driving cars would be fully operational without human interaction, meaning drivers wouldn't have to look at the road while driving. At Business Insider's 2019 IGNITION conference, Zoox cofounder and Chief Technology Officer Jesse Levinson said there was no chance of that happening.

"They don't have enough sensors or computers to do that given any remotely known technology that exists that humans have ever created," Levinson said at the conference, adding "they're great cars" and that the Tesla Autopilot system "on the freeway is, I think, the best out there ... I think if he focused on that aspect it would be better received."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-jeff-bezos-copy-cat-amazon-acquired-zoox-2020-6
> Zoox's vehicles are designed for ride-hailing, unlike Tesla's, which are designed to go directly to customers.
> 
> Tesla and Zoox have traded jabs before. Musk said in 2019 that by mid-2020, his company's self-driving cars would be fully operational without human interaction, meaning drivers wouldn't have to look at the road while driving. At Business Insider's 2019 IGNITION conference, Zoox cofounder and Chief Technology Officer Jesse Levinson said there was no chance of that happening.
> ...


Thats it !

Its on Now !!!

Bezos is GOING TO MARS !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

It's about high time the Coca-Cola Company went into the self driving car business. :whistling:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Tesla and Zoox have traded jabs before. Musk said in 2019 that by mid-2020, his company's self-driving cars would be fully operational without human interaction, meaning drivers wouldn't have to look at the road while driving. At Business Insider's 2019 IGNITION conference, Zoox cofounder and Chief Technology Officer Jesse Levinson said there was no chance of that happening.


I think anyone with half a brain knew that people who believed fully SDC by mid 2020 were in cloud cuckoo land. There were a few crazies on here such as @RamzFanz, tomato / tomatopaste etc etc who used to claim that self driving car services were going to launch commercially "any day now" (or even that they had already launched) back in 2018 and 2019. Thankfully they've stopped posting now.


----------

